# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  علت از یاد رفتن دروس کنکور در دوران دانشجویی

## zamina

دوستان کسانی که زحمت کشیدن و رتبه برتر شدن در دانشگاه دروس کنکور به طور کلی از ذهنشان پاک میشود  و این یعنی 12 سال درس خواندن از ذهن پاک میشود مثلا در دانشگاه فیزیک نمیخونیم پس هر  چی فیزیک خوندیم از ذهنمان پاک میشود پس چرا درسی که  ارتباطی با رشته دانشگاهیمون ندارد  باید بخونیم :Yahoo (75):

----------


## sajjadt

> دوستان کسانی که زحمت کشیدن و رتبه برتر شدن در دانشگاه دروس کنکور به طور کلی از ذهنشان پاک میشود  و این یعنی 12 سال درس خواندن از ذهن پاک میشود مثلا در دانشگاه فیزیک نمیخونیم پس هر  چی فیزیک خوندیم از ذهنمان پاک میشود پس چرا درسی که  ارتباطی با رشته دانشگاهیمون ندارد  باید بخونیم



شما اتفاقا خوبی 

مورد داشتیم طرف بعد از اینکه از جلسه کنکور اومده بیرون همه چی از ذهنش پاک شده

----------


## va6hid

فازتونو درک نمیکنم خداییش. :Yahoo (21): 

خانومه آشق به درسهاتون هم عاشقانه نگاه کنید.

پ.ن ؛ سیر نمیشود نظر  / بس ک نگو منظری 
 #سعدیِ_جان

به درسها اینجوری نگاه کنید.

----------


## zamina

مثلا من دروس  ابتدایی را قبلا خوندم ولی الان هیچی یادم نیست تو این دنیا هر علمی که کسب کنی مثلا خوندن برای کنکور این علم را روزی  از دست میدهیم  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## E.M10

> دوستان کسانی که زحمت کشیدن و رتبه برتر شدن در دانشگاه دروس کنکور به طور کلی از ذهنشان پاک میشود  و این یعنی 12 سال درس خواندن از ذهن پاک میشود مثلا در دانشگاه فیزیک نمیخونیم پس هر  چی فیزیک خوندیم از ذهنمان پاک میشود پس چرا درسی که  ارتباطی با رشته دانشگاهیمون ندارد  باید بخونیم


برا اینکه وارد دانشگاه شی!

----------


## E.M10

> مثلا من دروس  ابتدایی را قبلا خوندم ولی الان هیچی یادم نیست تو این دنیا هر علمی که کسب کنی مثلا خوندن برای کنکور این علم را روزی  از دست میدهیم


پس سعی کن بجای علم سرمایه بدست بیاری چون سودشو میخوری

----------


## N3DA

نان استاپ داری تاپیک میزنی
خوبی؟

----------


## M.javaddd

ارسلان گفته يادم ميمونه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Last.Behi

> دوستان کسانی که زحمت کشیدن و رتبه برتر شدن در دانشگاه دروس کنکور به طور کلی از ذهنشان پاک میشود  و این یعنی 12 سال درس خواندن از ذهن پاک میشود مثلا در دانشگاه فیزیک نمیخونیم پس هر  چی فیزیک خوندیم از ذهنمان پاک میشود پس چرا درسی که  ارتباطی با رشته دانشگاهیمون ندارد  باید بخونیم


خیر اشتباه میکنید ب طور کلی پاک نمی شن،شاید لغتای عربی یادت بزه،اما جدول تناوبی،دستگاه گوارش اینا چیزایی نیس ک فراموش بشه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Last.Behi

> فازتونو درک نمیکنم خداییش.
> 
> خانومه آشق به درسهاتونم عاشقانه نگاه کنید.
> 
> پ.ن ؛
> سیر نمیشود نظر  / بس ک نگو منظری 
> 
> به درسها اینجوری نگاه کنید.


من ب خانم بودن این خانم مشکوکم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## va6hid

> من ب خانم بودن این خانم مشکوکم


سکوت کن صداشو درنیار :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Last.Behi

> سکوت کن صداشو درنیار


 :Yahoo (23): 
 :Yahoo (23): 
چَشم چَشم

----------


## zamina

> ارسلان گفته يادم ميمونه


نکنه  تو ارسلانی  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## M.javaddd

> نکنه  تو ارسلانی


بوي پيراهن يوسف..!!!!  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## va6hid

> نکنه  تو ارسلانی


عاشق رتبه های ریاضی نمیشی؟  :Yahoo (21):  : ))

----------

